# Honyaki petty



## friz (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello everyone. Hi would like clarifications about this Honyaki petty knife, length of 180mm. I do not own the knife and I have never handled it. Picture comes from the shop and they do not provide more details except the ones I am listing here. The steel is white steel but I do not know the number. Thanks to anyone for looking. 

https://imgur.com/a/v2XdW


----------



## khashy (Oct 9, 2017)

friz said:


> Hello everyone. Hi would like clarifications about this Honyaki petty knife, length of 180mm. I do not own the knife and I have never handled it. Picture comes from the shop and they do not provide more details except the ones I am listing here. The steel is white steel but I do not know the number. Thanks to anyone for looking.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/v2XdW



Dude are there any other photos ? It's impossible to make out any of the Kanji


----------



## friz (Oct 9, 2017)

hang on.


----------



## friz (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## khashy (Oct 10, 2017)

Well, the back of it just says Honyaki. The chiselled Kanji, I can only make out the first and last characters(Sakai and 'Saku' respectively), which is of no help really.

Hopefully someone will be able to make out what it says, I think the last photo is clear enough


----------



## friz (Oct 10, 2017)

I really appreciate your help. Eventually I found out the Kanji is the Morimoto signature, however is not the blacksmith but the sharpener. I think I am going to buy this knife  . The suminagashi petty just beside in the last picture is made by Yoshikazu Ikeda and finished by Morimoto.


----------



## khashy (Oct 10, 2017)

friz said:


> I really appreciate your help. Eventually I found out the Kanji is the Morimoto signature, however is not the blacksmith but the sharpener. I think I am going to buy this knife  . The suminagashi petty just beside in the last picture is made by Yoshikazu Ikeda and finished by Morimoto.



Looks awesome dude. I love the way the hamon looks. Congrats


----------

